# Need ideas for installing boat seats



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got a new LOWE boat that has the seats that extend down each side and are filled with foam. Right now I have clamp-on seats, but would like to mount them directly to the seat. There's no way to get up under the seat to mount the swivel part. I was told that there is special bolt mount for alumnium
that will work. Can anybody tell me what's best for the job. Many Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i had those seats in my 94 sea nymph. i cut an access hole in the base. big enough to fit my hand in. dug out the foam and bolted the swivel seat mounts to the aluminum seat. then cover the hole.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

He nailed it.
For best results,you should cut an access hole.
You could always use a jig saw,but a nice 3 or 4" hole saw does a nicer job.
Dont forget to use strips of wood or large washers underneath to prevent the nuts from pulling through the aluminum.


----------



## paco (May 3, 2004)

one more thing make sure you offset the back seat . i fixed up my 1st boat and didn't offset the seat and it was a pain to run the tiller .


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I used these for my first two boats- a quik-nut is ( or Nut-sert is the brand name, I think) like a pop rivet that thas a nut on the end. You drill the holes, insert the nuts and use a tool to set them. The head end mushrooms as it sets and forms a washer of sorts. They can be found at better hardware stores or a tool dealer. I have a kit that I got a few years back from Grainger. It is a slick and professional looking way to mount seats. 

I used a mount that allowed me to remove the seats. It was a quick attach style of mounting plate- Cabela's and Bass Pro have them. The swivel plate on the seat slides into the mount and then locks on. It was great for taking the seats off when storing the boat so the sun didn't kill them. 

With no access underneath, it is a great way of doing it. 

UFM82


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks, Guys!! I knew I could rely on OGF members to throw some ideas my way. As usual, you've been a big help.


----------

